# Does anyone know how Mike is?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I know he has been under the weather and I was wondering if he was feeling better. I have been rather concerned about him!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As far as i know Mike is ok now. I spoke to him on Monday night-he sounds ok anyway. He works himself far to much and gets ill, and then works too much again. Glutten for punishment. He is very dedicated (or so im told







)I spoke to him late on Monday i think-He had only just finished work for the day and that was at 9.30pm. Mike deserves a big ((((((HUG)))))) from all of us here for his help and support in helping us all get better.Thankyou Mike, we love you...







((((MIKE))) And an extra special hug from me because you sorted me out today when i was in a blind panic. I definately owe you many pints when you makeyour special trip to London just to say hi...







Or maybe when i come up north....Thanks again...Spliff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, he is doing better. His back gets him sometimes. He is away until next Monday and is a busy person, but will be around again next week. It is very nice your asking after him .







Picture one of us needing to ask him a question or for help and then times that times a thousand. LOL He is in demand and that's good though.







I am personally very glad we have him here.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm glad to hear he's feeling better! He must be on the go constantly.Take care of yourself, Mike!







JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I think it is just amazing what Mike does for all of us and I am so happy to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I am doing some intense CBT right now, and in my workbook the author (Dr. Burns) makes reference to "A wonderful therapist, Michael Mahoney" WE are very lucky to have him here.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Spider, not to cause any confusion, but Dr. Burns' book deals with CBT and in it he is referring to Dr.Michael J. Mahoney of Penn State University, and his study regarding the impact of anxiety on athletes.Our Michael Mahoney is from Cheshire England and is a specialist in clinical HT for IBS.Just wanted to keep the correct information out there, so as not to confuse!The UK is celebrating the Queen's Jubilee, so Mike will be off until Wednesday, and he is feeling a bit better now.What with a full schedule of patients seen well into the late evening hours, hospital work, and the audio programs, new processes being trialed, etc. we are indeed lucky to have Mike here on the BB.Take care everyone...


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Ah yes, thanks for the correction. Mike still rocks anyhow, though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You meant there are two Michael Mahoney's in the world? LOLWe are very lucky to have one of them with us.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Thank you for your concern and kind words. Like the penny, I keep returning ( many will not be old enough to know what I'm talking about!.Work for me, like everyone else sometimes takes its toll, and at my age, it takes longer to recover







I am however having to learn not to burn the candle at both ends, so I reduce input in some areas, but will always, as long as the Lord gives me breath, be able to answer questions as they arise. It just ight take a little longer.







Many thanksBest RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mike, It is complete 'rubbish' that you are a bad penny. LOL Who started that vicious rumor???? And hey! I'm not THAT old!







So how long is this candle you've got and where can I get one????Warmest wishes for smooth and even burning.














BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I agree with Mike- Bad penny definately... You just can't get rid of him...and he's northern!







Northern monkey


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mike:You gotta quit burning that candle at both ends!! When is the last time you took a vacation where you weren't near a computer or phones? Hmmmm?







JeanG


----------

